# Gunner



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

:exploding:Oh this is so irrating!! This poor little guy needs a forever home!
Gunnar ended up in a shelter. He only has one eye and gets very confused in the shelter. He gets confused in the corner of his cell and if he does not have another dog to show him how to get out he will stand in the corner and bark. He really needs a foster home. He is great with other dogs. Do you have room in your heart for this disabled senior? He is neutered, chipped, and vaccinated. Please contact Annie Lamb or Alison Welch at [email protected] or 702-582-7534 for more information.​ 


I dont know , but pretty sure he is still available, I received this from my cousin this morning! He is in the Las Vegas area!​ 
​ 
:wublease lets share this and try to get him a home!!:wub:
:crying:​


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

I really hope that Gunner finds a home!!! He is very sweet looking!!!! To bad I dont live closer....... In Canada!!! Did you try to post this on facebook


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I tried to look for him on Petfinders. Couldn't find him.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

702 area code is Nevada. Did anyone send this to Edie?


----------



## fran (Dec 22, 2011)

I tried to find him in the Las Vegas area.


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Another little lost miss placed baby.*
*Heart breaking Nickee**


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

It is on Facebook, my cousin lives out there, she knows how Iam about malts!  I'm gonna call them see if they still have let you know shortly! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JulietsMommy (Oct 1, 2012)

:happy::happy:Great News!!!!:happy::happy:​ 
:wub2:Gunner has been fostered out, with possible adoption, if everything works out!! :wub2:​ 
While talking to Allison at pet network, I explained to her that my cousin notified me of him and I posted him on Maltese forums. She was so happy I called and asked if she could keep my name and number for future Maltese Rescues. Last week they had 2 Maltese! I told her that would be fine! I dont mind passing the word along and helping a fluff get into a loving home!!​ 
Now praying for Gunner, and his new foster family, in hopes it all works out, and he finds a forever home with them! :amen:​


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

JulietsMommy said:


> :happy::happy:Great News!!!!:happy::happy:​
> :wub2:Gunner has been fostered out, with possible adoption, if everything works out!! :wub2:​
> While talking to Allison at pet network, I explained to her that my cousin notified me of him and I posted him on Maltese forums. She was so happy I called and asked if she could keep my name and number for future Maltese Rescues. Last week they had 2 Maltese! I told her that would be fine! I dont mind passing the word along and helping a fluff get into a loving home!!​
> Now praying for Gunner, and his new foster family, in hopes it all works out, and he finds a forever home with them! :amen:​


:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## Lili 1 (Apr 9, 2012)

Im so happy dor him! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

